# My first attempt at aquascaping ^_^



## SonicsDC25 (Jul 29, 2013)

First off, I'd like to thank everyone that helped give me advice on aquascaping! Here is my final product, any recommendations or suggestions would be welcomed :thumb: This is a 36" long tank (39G), so I'm hoping to add Mbunas to my tank. I'm just not sure which ones and how many. I really would love to have some Cynotilapia Afra White Top Hara Galireya since they're my absolute favorite, but I'm not sure if there's sufficient space for them. But my 2nd choice is P. Saulosi's, so just gotta figure out how many can fit in there. Also, my bio-sphere isn't in the tank anymore, so I'm not sure how to really conceal my air line tubing on the left :-?


----------



## weirt16 (Aug 6, 2013)

in my opinion it looks really good and natural, but it is a tad dull, a background home made or bought would make it better i think or just get some really colorful fish


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Add a tall plant to cover the air line and will add just a little color. Just my thought...


----------



## SonicsDC25 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll be adding plants to the tank fairly soon to give it some color. I was thinking about going with that rust colored slate rocks, but I leaned towards a more natural look for my tank. This would also make my fish, when I get them lol, stand out and pop more ^_^


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the look, but for mbuna I would have more rocks stacked up to form nooks and crannies and swim-throughs.


----------



## SonicsDC25 (Jul 29, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> I like the look, but for mbuna I would have more rocks stacked up to form nooks and crannies and swim-throughs.


Thanks! I'll scavenge around for more rocks


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

Really like the tank too


----------

